# What does 100 bd ft look like?



## PaperJam (Jul 31, 2010)

I finally found a decent lumberyard within reasonable driving distance (65mi) and I want to make it worth the trip by buying plenty of wood to last me for at least 3 or 4 good furniture projects. This will be my first time buying wood from anywhere besides the big box stores.

Could someone post a picture of what 100 bd. ft. looks like so I have an idea of how much money I'm going to have to spend and how full my truck will be?

Thanks
-Jeff


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

100 bdft of 4/4 stock, would look like, 10- 1x12x 10', layed out side by side

In other words 10' x 10'.

Not alot of lumber. :smile:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

another way of looking at it is that 16BF of 3/4" stock is 1cuft and that will weigh, depending on the species, 35 to 50 lbs/cuft for the lumber you're likely to get unless it's a heavy exotic.

So 100BF will be about 6x40lbs = 240 lbs. As mdntrdr said, not a lot of lumber


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The last time I looked, red oak for example, cost $6.00 a bf at Home Depot, I can get it S3S for $2.51 a bf at the cabinet supply. A 100 bf isn't much lumber but the cost difference of $349.00 (before tax), after tax the difference is $381.28, that would be worth the drive for me.


----------



## PaperJam (Jul 31, 2010)

I was looking at 4/4 and 5/4 white oak for $2.99bf. They want $6.99/bf for quartersawn white oak. Does that sound reasonable?

I would like to eventually build this Arts and Crafts bed http://www.woodstore.net/arcrbemist.html with the QSWO.

I guess I better get out the checkbook.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

PaperJam said:


> I was looking at 4/4 and 5/4 white oak for $2.99bf. They want $6.99/bf for quartersawn white oak. Does that sound reasonable?
> 
> I would like to eventually build this Arts and Crafts bed http://www.woodstore.net/arcrbemist.html with the QSWO.
> 
> I guess I better get out the checkbook.


 
$2.99, is ok, $6.99, is way to high. :smile:


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

PaperJam said:


> I was looking at 4/4 and 5/4 white oak for $2.99bf. They want $6.99/bf for quartersawn white oak. Does that sound reasonable?
> 
> I would like to eventually build this Arts and Crafts bed http://www.woodstore.net/arcrbemist.html with the QSWO.
> 
> I guess I better get out the checkbook.


Sounds like your dealing with the same Sawyer I was. :laughing:

Its cheaper for me to drive to atlanta (110 miles away) and buy lumber, than it is to buy locally! This guy in my town wants 2.50 bf for wet pine! 4.50 bf for wet walnut!? Not sure how people stay in business...


----------



## PaperJam (Jul 31, 2010)

How much should I expect to pay for 4/4 quartersawn white oak?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

PaperJam said:


> How much should I expect to pay for 4/4 quartersawn white oak?


 
It is common in my area, I pay $4.00 bdft. :smile:


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

Depending on where you live in Kansas I have a supplier I use that charges between $2 and $4 per board foot, not sure what he charges for white oak, but I imagine it's not more than $4/bf. E-mail me and I'll get you his phone number if you want. [email protected]


----------



## PaperJam (Jul 31, 2010)

Glidden said:


> Depending on where you live in Kansas I have a supplier I use that charges between $2 and $4 per board foot, not sure what he charges for white oak, but I imagine it's not more than $4/bf. E-mail me and I'll get you his phone number if you want. [email protected]


That would be awesome. I live in Wichita but travel to Iowa quite a bit so Topeka can be on my route if need be.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

$6.99 seems a bit high even for QS. Might be worth looking at, though. If it's good stuff then it's worth it. Some trees have bolder rays than others, so the figure is much more pronounced. For me, it's worth paying more for. I have sawn some oak that barely showed anything on the quarter, and others that had very bold rays almost like tiger stripes. If I were building furniture from oak, i'd want the bold figure & wouldn't mind paying for it. I don't cut oak any other way than quarter. Don't like it much, but absolutely love the logs that have really bold rays. I always thought there needed to be a "custom" grade for the really outstanding & figured woods.


----------



## Jdub (Aug 5, 2011)

It all depends on the grade...if it is an FAS Kiln Dried and not a Common or an air dried $under $3 BF is pretty good for red oak in such a small QTY. We are at about $2 BF for large qty's now for red oak and Q/S white oak is about $4 BF for large qty. However we do buy from guys who have really nice Qtrd White oak...it has a ton a fleck and looks really nice when it has a finish on it.

I figure if your buying wholesale you should add 25% min. to what we sell it for...if not 50%....


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*price*

From what i've seen around here. Wider boards quarter sawn with more ray flake bring a premium price compared to other boards of oak.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

its not much. maybe a 22inch diameter log 8ft long after being a square cant. i mean, i had one milled and it was about that size and was 120 bd,ft


----------

